# Loving Husband, but zero sex drive



## rtd2wars

I dated my husband for 4 years and just last year we got married. He has to be the best guy I could have married along with being a great step dad to my two boys. Yep here it comes BUT he has zero sex drive. Two months after our wedding everything just went down hill. We have sex once every two or sometimes three months. Ouch yep!.. :sleeping:
I am trying to be a good wife and just deal with it, nonetheless recently I checked H and there it was PORN… hey even I like porn if I can a little loving. However after 2-3 times of watching it was just awkward. I should not have to watch porn make him have sex.. I have tried other tricks, but he tends to watch TV and ignoring me.. which it just leaves feeling sad and a shame. He watches porn almost everyday, which gets me annoyed. Recently I have become angry and upset at him. I have become Samantha from Sex in the City checking every guy, lusting.. guys are like piece of meat. I want my husband not a cheap L***. He refuses to believe there is a problem and sometimes will blame me. I don’t know what to do anymore. :scratchhead:


----------



## rtd2wars

I would love any advice from the ladies or gentleman. Thank you kindly !


----------



## ulous

i am no expert on this, but it sounds like something else is going on. Its not the sex. Its deeper. He may resent you or feel emotionally closed off, mad, snuffed, put down, hurt, or he has slipped into a full-on addiction. The problem with addictions is that the addict will feel guilty and subsequently avoid people. maybe the no-sex part is the avoidance. I hate to say get counseling, but really, talking about this with someone who is an uninterested listener and has knowledge of these things would likely unearth some advice for you both.


----------

